# Help required



## B N Barber (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi
I an modeling HMS VELOX 1904
this craft carried on deck collision mats in a deck rack.

what did the rack look like, was it netting on a steel frame, solid box or something different.

regards Nigel


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Nigel,
Here is a link to a picture of one of them for what it's worth. They look like big wooden doors to me.
Bob
http://www.uscg.mil/history/webcutters/Campbell32_WWII_4.jpg


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Long as no one else has replied I will. 

In my 1960-1975 US Flag merchant marine seagoing career MOST ships carried at least one emergency collision mat. It was made up of several layers of THICK wire reinforced canvas with good size manila rope seized to it all around the outside perimeter, with two long manila line tails at each of the four corners. 

Size? Think of a hole a torpedo makes even if it does not explode. Perhaps 30-50 feet on a side? Deployed they fit over the hole on the sea side and were held in place with a combination of manila lines and the pressure of the sea.

In storage they were folded like a large blanket.

Greg Hayden


----------

